# Waxstock 2018... who's going?



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who's going to waxstock this year? If so how are you getting there?



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im going.... Travelling down by car on Saturday morning for set up in the afternoon.


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was thinking of going but the cost for train and hotel was not shy of £200 so I'm not sure that I want to shell out that much, especially since I would expect to purchase a few items while there.

If someone was arranging a minibus from the Glasgow area then I'd probably be up for that. (Hint hint).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Scomar44 said:


> I was thinking of going but the cost for train and hotel was not shy of £200 so I'm not sure that I want to shell out that much, especially since I would expect to purchase a few items while there.
> 
> If someone was arranging a minibus from the Glasgow area then I'd probably be up for that. (Hint hint).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not going this year but I've travelled down a few times from Glasgow area with a mate.

You need to split costs and drive so its roughly a tank of fuel plus 70 quid for a hotel (which is halved) so all in for two of you it's about 70 quid each

Only issue was the beer money for the Saturday night and what we spent on gear that bumped the price up :lol:

We were last there in 2016 (as we went to fitted last year which was on the same wknd or thereabouts) and another mate came with us so it worked out even cheaper. He wasn't that into detailing but obviously decided it was a good excuse for a wknd away so decided he'd join us.

I know it's a bit late for this year but something you could consider next year.


----------

